# Anyone go from a TCR to TCR Carbon?



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I have an "03 TCR 1 small frame which I like very much. How much different would the 03 or 04 carbon frame feel? Would it be an eye opening change or something that might feel different but not necessarily better?  

Those of you who have the TCR Carbon...is there any differnce between the gloss or non-gloss frames? 'Cuz I am looking to buy used, not new.

Thanks much.


----------



## AzBiker2005 (Oct 24, 2004)

*There is a big difference*

I went from an 03 TCR1 to an 05 TCR composite and the difference was very noticable. Carbon is just as stiff but twice as smooth. The back, hands, and shoulders all feel the difference. I do not think there is a difference due to the finish but Giant has changed the geometry some since 04. After a year on the composite frame I can say that it was the best bike upgrade I have ever made.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

AzBiker2005 said:


> I went from an 03 TCR1 to an 05 TCR composite and the difference was very noticable. Carbon is just as stiff but twice as smooth. The back, hands, and shoulders all feel the difference. I do not think there is a difference due to the finish but Giant has changed the geometry some since 04. After a year on the composite frame I can say that it was the best bike upgrade I have ever made.



Most appreciated, thanks.
Steve


----------



## tortoise (Jan 6, 2006)

I went from aluminum to a tcr composite. The carbon absorbs more shock than you would think possible with a solid material. I love mine.


----------

